# Reupholstered dash and door trim!



## jpeloke (May 26, 2011)

that looks GREAT. I'd love to have that done to mine. Good Job.

John


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

jpeloke said:


> that looks GREAT. I'd love to have that done to mine. Good Job.
> 
> John


Thanks I did it myself it not to hard just time consuming it took like 10 hours. My fingers hurt from holding the stuff in place untill the glue dried. But it's worth it now that it's done.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

That looks really good.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

What kind of material did you use? Leather?

BTW Love the pine tree air freshner!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

You did a great job and it looks awesome. I wish I could do that and get rid of this lint catching fabric I have.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gritts said:


> What kind of material did you use? Leather?
> 
> BTW Love the pine tree air freshner!


Vinyl but that is what they use on the cruzes with the coca/neutral leather we also have a crystal red LTZ w/coca/neutral. It's less expensive and it stretches easier to mold to the curves.


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow! Great job. Can I drive to your house and have you do mine??? Well done. :goodjob:


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

cvan44 said:


> Wow! Great job. Can I drive to your house and have you do mine??? Well done. :goodjob:


 lol my finger are sore


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like! That looks fantastic!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Professional lookin' job there...Nicely executed!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, looks great! I may do the same. Someone stole the trim off my dash and doors.. :uhh:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looking awesome!  great work
What type of glue or adhesive did you use?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

Very nice! I was hoping that GM would realize that using what looks like burlap is not a style feature. My 2012 LTZ came with the dyed burlap. That and having no home link are my only complaints so far.

Tre'


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Looking awesome!  great work
> What type of glue or adhesive did you use?


I used Beacon Quick Grip


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

mzodarg said:


> Very nice! I was hoping that GM would realize that using what looks like burlap is not a style feature. My 2012 LTZ came with the dyed burlap. That and having no home link are my only complaints so far.
> 
> Tre'


Yeah I thought it looked like crap when I bought the car and I told my salesman that I was going to recover everything and he said I was crazy and it would be a lot of work and I asked him if he had met me before he should have known that I'm crazy about this car cause I was bugging him about it since oct 2010 and they didn't get mine in till jan. And yeah I agree on the home link that is just stupid of them to not put it in this car.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

looks good


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks awesome! What material is it? And did you have to take off the panels to do it?


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

Cruze4779 said:


> lol my finger are sore


How much did it cost, I am really interested in doing the same for my Cruze?


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

spent like 20 bucks and did it myself


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks great!! Good job!:3tens:


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice! Not a bad job. 

(A little on the steering wheel might look sweet too, IMO...)


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

Where can I get some of that vinyl. I gotta get rid of the fabric.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

geo81mm said:


> Where can I get some of that vinyl. I gotta get rid of the fabric.


I got it at Jo-Ann fabric its just a local store here.
www.joann.com


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

did you have to remove the panels to wrap around them?


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

CHUV said:


> did you have to remove the panels to wrap around them?


yea i did and the door panels you have to drill the plastic rivets just enough to make the pieces come apart and then you screw all the pieces back together


----------

